# Why does C2motorsports HATE the the High Power Turbo Rabbit...????



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

I have some emails and PM's If you guys want to see the REAL story


----------



## digitaltim (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: Why does C2motorsports HATE the the High Power Turbo Rabbit...???? (Audi4u)*

I think you're a pioneer, but I'm guessing C2 is worried about reliability.
?????


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Why does C2motorsports HATE the the High Power Turbo Rabbit...???? (Audi4u)*

C2Motorsports Inc. does not 'hate' your project.
-Jeffrey Atwood



_Modified by Jefnes3 at 9:38 PM 3-24-2008_


----------



## esp (Jun 11, 2007)

*Controversy...*











_Modified by esp at 5:32 PM 3-24-2008_


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: (esp)*

conflict of interest.
$4k for an ESTIMATED 250whp = weaksauce.


----------



## JonnyKuhns (May 10, 2003)

*Re: (Crubb3d Rymz)*

I don't think it's a conflict of interest at all... nor really a matter of what kit is "better"... he's got a totally custom setup that's putting down big numbers (which is very impressive by the way), but 90% of the people on this forum wouldn't be able to get the stand alone wired in, let alone understand how to get the proper tuning done to make it run right. The kit that he's built, while very impressive and say "cutting edge", is not for a consumer market (in my opinion).
C2 released a kit that is a bolt on, safe, proven, stable and effective kit for most people... there are always going to people that want to push the limits more... these guys are doing just that and getting good results.
Ask some of the guys in the 1.8T forum why they "hate" the APR Stage 3 kits... most are people that have pieced together their own big turbo kits for less money... I believe "don't let *the man* get you down" is the statement used.
I have my own personal opinions on big power front wheel drive cars that I'll keep out of this, but it's not always about the most power or the biggest numbers... it's about driveability, reliability and quite a few other factors.
C2 has put out great products over the years that are tested and proven, I'm sure they will continue to do so. The limits on this motor are just now getting pushed and probably won't be really brought to the edge for awhile longer. There is nothing wrong with some friendly competition, but nobody likes have stuff thrown in their face... 
Both "kits" have their advatages, but again... for most people (including me) the C2 kit is the way to go.


----------



## 1_BADHARE (Mar 8, 2008)

*Re: (JonnyKuhns)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonnyKuhns* »_I don't think it's a conflict of interest at all... nor really a matter of what kit is "better"... he's got a totally custom setup that's putting down big numbers (which is very impressive by the way), but 90% of the people on this forum wouldn't be able to get the stand alone wired in, let alone understand how to get the proper tuning done to make it run right. The kit that he's built, while very impressive and say "cutting edge", is not for a consumer market (in my opinion).
C2 released a kit that is a bolt on, safe, proven, stable and effective kit for most people... there are always going to people that want to push the limits more... these guys are doing just that and getting good results.
Ask some of the guys in the 1.8T forum why they "hate" the APR Stage 3 kits... most are people that have pieced together their own big turbo kits for less money... I believe "don't let *the man* get you down" is the statement used.
I have my own personal opinions on big power front wheel drive cars that I'll keep out of this, but it's not always about the most power or the biggest numbers... it's about driveability, reliability and quite a few other factors.
C2 has put out great products over the years that are tested and proven, I'm sure they will continue to do so. The limits on this motor are just now getting pushed and probably won't be really brought to the edge for awhile longer. There is nothing wrong with some friendly competition, but nobody likes have stuff thrown in their face... 
Both "kits" have their advatages, but again... for most people (including me) the C2 kit is the way to go.


couldn't agree with you more http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## conejoZING! (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: Why does C2motorsports HATE the the High Power Turbo Rabbit...???? (Audi4u)*

lol, I don't see any problem here at all. Audi4u's Rabbit is the test model for extreme conditions. Thusly it can serve as a sort of R&D prototype. It's not like Audi4u has a turbo kit on the market right now either. Just calm down and work together. Imagine if C2 and LNT worked together ... imagine what a RAD turbo kit would be built. put the ego's aside and let the Rabbit get awesome!


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: Why does C2motorsports HATE the the High Power Turbo Rabbit...???? (conejoZING!)*

i don't understand why people keep bring up reliability??? andre's car has not had any issues with breaking down or leaving him stranded







and as for andre's car not being user friendly because of the sem, all it would take a tuner company (c2, revo, uni, etc.) to pick a larger set of injectors and tune on them for it to be a plug and play kit just like the c2 kit, if someone wrote proper software for andres kit 340-370whp would be capable for the everyday person at only 14-15psi http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
now price on the other hand would be a whole nother story, as a kit like andres would make APR like prices for turbo kits look cheap










_Modified by [email protected] at 8:43 AM 3-25-2008_


----------



## esp (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: Why does C2motorsports HATE the the High Power Turbo Rabbit...???? ([email protected])*

well it did kill the stock clutch








_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_i don't understand why people keep bring up reliability??? andre's car has not had any issues with breaking down or leaving him stranded







and as for andre's car not being user friendly because of the sem, all it would take a tuner company (c2, revo, uni, etc.) to pick a larger set of injectors and tune on them for it to be a plug and play kit just like the c2 kit, if someone wrote proper software for andres kit 340-370whp would be capable for the everyday person at only 14-15psi http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
now price on the other hand would be a whole nother story, as a kit like andres would make APR like prices for turbo kits look cheap









_Modified by [email protected] at 8:43 AM 3-25-2008_


----------



## subwoffers (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Why does C2motorsports HATE the the High Power Turbo Rabbit...???? (esp)*

C2Motorsports Inc. does not 'hate' your project.
They just want it to go away or burst into flames


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: Why does C2motorsports HATE the the High Power Turbo Rabbit...???? (esp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *esp* »_well it did kill the stock clutch









if you haven't noticed their are 2.5's that burn up the clutch in no time bone stock...and when you pull them out their is nothing at all left of the pressure plate side of the disc but yet the flywheel side still looks brand new http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif do some homework








and it still made 373whp with a slipping clutch on the maha...when i dyno'd on the same maha i switched to a dynojet and picked up another 35whp so amagine what his numbers would be on a dynojet










_Modified by [email protected] at 1:59 PM 3-25-2008_


----------



## esp (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: Why does C2motorsports HATE the the High Power Turbo Rabbit...???? ([email protected])*

hey no need to make a personal attack, I was simply pointing out that he did break something. I'm not trying to have an ego battle here, I'm just pointing things out. Calm.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: Why does C2motorsports HATE the the High Power Turbo Rabbit...???? (esp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *esp* »_hey no need to make a personal attack, I was simply pointing out that he did break something. I'm not trying to have an ego battle here, I'm just pointing things out. Calm.

well no problem then, i guess the 100's of stock cars around the country should be detuned as they must be making to much power for the clutch to handle..your nit picking everything and should stay out of both threads as you do not contribute anything to them http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif thanks guy


----------



## esp (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: Why does C2motorsports HATE the the High Power Turbo Rabbit...???? ([email protected])*

Haha, why are you so burnt about this, we are all nit picking here, lets not be a hypocrite. If your going to criticize me for commenting negatively then I'm going to defend myself. Just because I'm not supporting everything you and Andre say/do does not make me unentitled to my own opinions.
Maybe you should take a breather and come back when your feeling better?










_Modified by esp at 4:27 PM 3-25-2008_


----------



## digitaltim (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: Why does C2motorsports HATE the the High Power Turbo Rabbit...???? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
well no problem then, i guess the 100's of stock cars around the country should be detuned as they must be making to much power for the clutch to handle..your nit picking everything and should stay out of both threads as you do not contribute anything to them http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif thanks guy


wow man........harsh....have a








All he did was say the clutch went after you said the reliability wasn't affected.
Not a big deal. We all know its the weakest link.


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Why does C2motorsports HATE the the High Power Turbo Rabbit...???? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
well no problem then, i guess the 100's of stock cars around the country should be detuned as they must be making to much power for the clutch to handle..your nit picking everything and should stay out of both threads as you do not contribute anything to them http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif thanks guy








You stated the car had no reliability problems. It did. I don't care if every single 2.5 ever built tossed a clutch at 10 miles, the car still had a reliability issue.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: Why does C2motorsports HATE the the High Power Turbo Rabbit...???? (RedRabidRabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RedRabidRabbit* »_







You stated the car had no reliability problems. It did. I don't care if every single 2.5 ever built tossed a clutch at 10 miles, the car still had a reliability issue. 

Because reliability was being referred to engine reliability. 
I guess my tire better not get flat or my brakes better last more than 10'000 miles.
As matter of fact I know a guy with a bone stock car that broke a trans.
AND if your oil gets too low you will be buying a new engine because the tensioner loose tension and timing chain skips. 
Lets talk about the rear brakes while we're at it. And one user on here with knock sensor issues.
Now that I think about it the car is not dependable to being with. 

http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## esp (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: Why does C2motorsports HATE the the High Power Turbo Rabbit...???? (Audi4u)*

but the power put out by the engine can effect the clutch directly....








I was simply just bringing up a point.


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: Why does C2motorsports HATE the the High Power Turbo Rabbit...???? (esp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *esp* »_but the power put out by the engine can effect the clutch directly....








I was simply just bringing up a point.

since when does a stock clutch hold on ANY car with 230whp/2xxwtq more than stock? and im sure audi4u knew that before he even started to build the car.
just leave, youre only creating problems.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: Why does C2motorsports HATE the the High Power Turbo Rabbit...???? (esp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *esp* »_but the power put out by the engine can effect the clutch directly....








I was simply just bringing up a point.

i am not attacking you directly, i just feel the points you are trying to make could be better thought out before you present them, such as the clutch..which is a known issue with the 2.5, when andre pulls it out if one side is fried that means it was not directly affected by the turbo kit or it's power but if he pulls it out and both sides are fried that means yes it was the turbo kit. Either way if you consider the clutch starting to slip a reliability issue than you can expect every c2 kit sold to have reliability issues sooner or later, that just comes with making more hp/torque and don't think i am attacking you personally it's just andre deserves more credit than c2 is giving him


_Modified by [email protected] at 8:08 PM 3-25-2008_


----------



## esp (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: Why does C2motorsports HATE the the High Power Turbo Rabbit...???? ([email protected])*

Agreed, I'm not saying the issue isnt going to show upfor C2. All I'm saying is when you say there isn't any reliability issues, that isn't necessarily true.
And crubb3d rymz, you dont make the situation any better


----------



## dumbassmozart (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: Why does C2motorsports HATE the the High Power Turbo Rabbit...???? (esp)*

I will turn this forum around and take us all straight back home to N/A, so help me god.


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: Why does C2motorsports HATE the the High Power Turbo Rabbit...???? (esp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *esp* »_Agreed, I'm not saying the issue isnt going to show upfor C2. All I'm saying is when you say there isn't any reliability issues, that isn't necessarily true.
And crubb3d rymz, you dont make the situation any better









a stock clutch slipping on an aftermarket turbo car is not a reliability issue. anyone who thinks so should not even be discussing anything on a car related forum...you should be shutting your mouth and reading because its clear you are completely ignorant on the subject
the amount of newbie wannabe know-it-all's in the 2.5 forums is insane. its mind boggling to me everyday when i read through here. i think the problem is most are first time vw drivers or they are 17, etc. 
i also want to point out how funny it is that the people causing these arguments are people how have signed up less that a year ago. how dare you even act like you can begin to be more educated and in the know than someone who has been on this board since 2002, 2003, 2005, etc. you dont know what you are talking about, plain and simple.
no one got educated on a subject by bashing the mentors, leaders, and experts on that particular subject. until any of you "haters" (to use a lame term) do anything significant in this scene, know your role, know your place and shut up, seriously.
flame suit on...nah, whatever, i just speak the truth as harsh as it may be.


_Modified by travis3265 at 12:43 AM 3-26-2008_


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

this sums up my point...i didnt even look into this until after my post...
Audi4U - Age 30
Member for 2096 days
1936 posts
Active contributor to forum and well known and respected tuner
ESP - Age 17
Member for 288 days
386 posts
umm....wait, who the f^$# are you?



_Modified by travis3265 at 12:48 AM 3-26-2008_


----------



## VWguy73 (Dec 20, 2000)

*Re: (travis3265)*


_Quote, originally posted by *travis3265* »_this sums up my point...i didnt even look into this until after my post...
Audi4U - Age 30
Member for 2096 days
1936 posts
Active contributor to forum and well known and respected tuner
ESP - Age 17
Member for 288 days
386 posts
umm....wait, who the f^$# are you?

_Modified by travis3265 at 12:48 AM 3-26-2008_








word


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Why does C2motorsports HATE the the High Power Turbo Rabbit...???? (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_I have some emails and PM's If you guys want to see the REAL story



_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
Thanks to whomever sent the $20 a couple hrs ago.


Please....








I'm a straight shooter, I have nothing to hide.
I sent Andre IM's and emails expressing my opinions, these have been interpreted as 'hate' for the project.
JC made a post about more donations, joke or not, I could not sit by anymore.
My issue is that the credit for any success of this project has all
been given to basically everyone/anyone BUT the fabricator.
Andre what you got for the money you paid was an F'ing BARGAIN.
The condition of the car reflected the disgust...(i.e. nothing was checked or prepared for proper delivery) No exhaust work, leaky oil, ect.
You should have stepped up and paid your bill or at least worked it out, rather than stiffing him.
When anyone wants to 'thank those that helped you
out' you/no one even mentions him. Perhaps send some 
business his way?
To top it off folks are sending you cash donations. Will these make it to the fabricator? More likely your pocket. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
I am disappointed that you guys cannot separate my personal opinions from my day job (C2). It is you who made this a C2 vs. Andre thing.
Fact is Andre's success or failure has little to do with C2 business.
Fact is we can solve ALL your current software issues. (documented in Project thread)
C2 Inc. would like to wish Andre and Co. the best of luck with his turbo Rabbit project.

-Jeffrey Atwood



_Modified by Jefnes3 at 2:09 AM 3-26-2008_


----------



## KampfGTI (Mar 28, 2007)

can't we all just sing a song?


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: Why does C2motorsports HATE the the High Power Turbo Rabbit...???? (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_
Please....








I'm a straight shooter, I have nothing to hide.
I sent Andre IM's and emails expressing my opinions, these have been interpreted as 'hate' for the project.
JC made a post about more donations, joke or not, I could not sit by anymore.
My issue is that the credit for any success of this project has all
been given to basically everyone/anyone BUT the fabricator.
Andre what you got for the money you paid was an F'ing BARGAIN.
The condition of the car reflected the disgust...(i.e. nothing was checked or prepared for proper delivery) No exhaust work, leaky oil, ect.
You should have stepped up and paid your bill or at least worked it out, rather than stiffing him.
When anyone wants to 'thank those that helped you
out' you/no one even mentions him. Perhaps send some 
business his way?
To top it off folks are sending you cash donations. Will these make it to the fabricator? More likely your pocket. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
I am disappointed that you guys cannot separate my personal opinions from my day job (C2). It is you who made this a C2 vs. Andre thing.
Fact is Andre's success or failure has little to do with C2 business.
Fact is we can solve ALL your current software issues. (documented in Project thread)
C2 Inc. would like to wish Andre and Co. the best of luck with his turbo Rabbit project.

-Jeffrey Atwood

_Modified by Jefnes3 at 2:09 AM 3-26-2008_
 
lol ok Jeff
I would love to bring myself down to your level to stick it to you, but your obviously a selfish person.
In selfish I mead you and I both know if I post what I have there is another co. plus the fabricator(who from my emails didn't ask for you to defend him) will be pulled in.

I did give the fabricator credit, so did issam and also jc. read through the thread.
AS you can see the only person(except for the $20) are ALL FRIENDS OF MINE. Please pay attention.
How insulting would that be for me to call up the fabricator and say, hey I got $20 for you.
Oh BTW they were told to return the car to stock.
Also let me clear something up to the forum. Car was taken to vendor X, vendor a quoted me a certain amount. Vendor X then sent the car to the fabricator. The fabricator came up with a bill for the work which is way more than vendor X quoted. They worked it out, I paid my bill and received the car.
And I did send business his way, call him and ask him who vic is,
you obviously have no idea whats going on.
Why does my friends donations and the 2.5forum support bother you so much?
You said you can solve all me issues, we know this. you quoted me $650 to do it. I don't have the kind of money. So I told you [email protected] I would buy just a NA chip for now, and you guys had 101 excuses why you couldnt. Yes guys you read right they wouldnt sel me an off the shelf NA chip. 
Then chris Tells me "my project is not c2motorsports project" Wft im just trying to buy a chip.
You guys draw your conclusions from that.
whatever


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: Why does C2motorsports HATE the the High Power Turbo Rabbit...???? (Audi4u)*

<------ bites tongue


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Why does C2motorsports HATE the the High Power Turbo Rabbit...???? (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_ 
Then chris Tells me "my project is not c2motorsports project" Wft im just trying to buy a chip.
You guys draw your conclusions from that.
whatever









Meh, I suppose I'd probably take the same course if it were me being asked to supply product that I knew was going be used in a manner it wasn't designed for. Not because I don't trust you specifically, Andre, but because history has proven time and time again that these things seem to always come back to bite you in the ass, i.e. "C2's chip is the reason Andre's car blew up..." 
$650 for custom software admittedly sounds like a a high price to anyone who doesn't have the budget for it, but I can tell you it's damn cheap compared to what some other programmers would charge (if you could get them to accept the job in the first place). And with all the crap being flung around in here I still doubt anyone does not believe that Jeff could have produced superior programming for Andre's application.
Look, I know I'm butting in here where I have no real cause to do so, but as a C2 distribution partner and someone who's pretty damn excited about the burgeoning 2.5 performance market, I really hate seeing this type of stuff getting aired in a forum dedicated to furthering the cause of the 2.5 owner/enthusiast. The truth is we all benefit from the work C2 and Andre are putting into their respective projects. I love the fact that through Andre we're likely to learn where some of the internal limitations of the 2.5 engine lie (not wishing you bad luck or anything, Andre







), and C2 is the first to put a reliable kit together that offers a quantum leap in performance compared to anything previously available (and for those who think C2's efforts will end at Stage 2, think again).
Seriously, I really wish this back and forth crap could end here and now. Jeff has stated his issues are of a personal nature and not at all directed at Andre's project specifically. Andre has responded to Jeff's comments, so I'm really hoping this can be the end of it. I'm not trying to get all sappy but we should all be supporting each other and not taking cheap shots or trying to put down someone else's efforts to elevate our own. And if what I've said means nothing so far, keep this in mind: the 2.0T guys are watching


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: Why does C2motorsports HATE the the High Power Turbo Rabbit...???? ([email protected])*

brad i think andre forgot to add the part it was 650 or the custom flash, and then another 150 per custom feature he wanted (ie maf removed, rev limit bumped up, etc etc) i think andre wanted a total of 5 custom features bring a grand total of the chip to $1400


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

(11:09 PM 2-2-2008) Audi4u: Would I be able to get a flash on a Saturday?
(10:16 AM 2-4-2008) C2Motorsports: Sure......$199 is the show special; did you want the specific one just for timing, as we had discussed?
chris
C2
(10:21 AM 2-4-2008) Audi4u: Yea, Right now to be honest with you I'm short on money, But right now I need a 8000rpm limit with timing to match, so I can 
tune the car + the rev hanging at 5000rpm for 10sec sucks.
Is Jeff back in ct yet? I'm in Nj on his way back maybe I can meet with him.
What do you think
Andre
(11:46 AM 2-4-2008) C2Motorsports: I just spoke to Jeff, and he told me that he had quoted you already for C2 software with all of the desired 'custom' work you requestd?
BTW, what boost were you running when you made 283whp?
(11:49 AM 2-4-2008) Audi4u: He quoted me ^$650 I cant affo that right now.
So I was looking to get at least just the chip+higher rpm.
dyno was 10psi
http://www.germanmods.com/mkv/dynozlog.jpg
(11:52 AM 2-4-2008) C2Motorsports: Andre,
I have looked at the data, and it just doesn't add up....that link agrees with the 219 pull....but 283.....where is the boost on that run??? It is covered up by fuel pumps in your post.
(11:54 AM 2-4-2008) C2Motorsports: We can do the NA chip with raised rev limiter (8K) for: 
EPROM: $249
Rev raised: $100
Shipping is extra....let me know if you would like me to provide you with an address to send it to; 
chris
C2
(11:59 AM 2-4-2008) Audi4u: I wanted to bring the car. either way I would like the address.
If I need more updates for the rest of the stuff, will that be a problem?
(12:16 PM 2-4-2008) C2Motorsports: Further changes is not a problem......but until our flashloader is finished, we would either need the ECU or be at the car in person.
chris
c2
(12:35 PM 2-4-2008) Audi4u: I understand. Could I brint it CT? Whats the address to mail it.
I want to weigh both options? 
(3:21 PM 2-4-2008) Audi4u: Don't mean to boher you I'm sure you are very busy, I never got the address.
(4:23 PM 2-4-2008) C2Motorsports: It would be by appt. only, that needs to be arranged with Jeff.
chris
c2
(5:03 PM 2-4-2008) Audi4u: where can I mail it then.
(7:42 PM 2-4-2008) C2Motorsports: sorry,
C2Motorsports Inc
Jeff Atwood
899 Indian Hill Rd
Orange, CT 06477
(9:00 PM 2-4-2008) Audi4u: Thank you
(9:02 PM 2-4-2008) C2Motorsports: 
(9:13 AM 2-5-2008) Audi4u: I want to get the Na chip for the show price without any custom programming. can i meet jeff on one of the scheduled stop?
(9:17 AM 2-5-2008) C2Motorsports: Andre, no offense, but the show price was for those attending the SHOW 
I don't see an issue with meeting Jeff if it works into the scheduled stop.
Out of Curiosity: I thought that you wanted the rev raised?? What good is the NA software if you do not achieve that?
chris
c2
(9:25 AM 2-5-2008) Audi4u: I can't afford it chris. I know it doesn't seem like a lot of money but I have other bills and like I told you I didnt expect to pay so much to get the kit done.
Bottom line is I cant afford what I want so I just want get what i can afford. 
I didnt think you helping me would have been an issue.
(9:27 AM 2-5-2008) C2Motorsports: Andre...let's not GO THERE about 'helping' you out on your project; don't forget, this is YOUR project not C2's.....I have bills to pay too
(9:29 AM 2-5-2008) Audi4u: I understand that. I never asked for anything free. But you said in you post that you will flashing software to anyone that wants it at the stops.
(9:50 AM 2-5-2008) C2Motorsports: and like I said, in my previous post....IF you can arrange a time with the normally scheduled stop...then we would flash your car
(9:51 AM 2-5-2008) C2Motorsports: I apolgize if I have come across brash
(10:02 AM 2-5-2008) Audi4u: Ill pay the $250 if thats what it is. does the ecu have to be removed from the car, for can it be flashed through the port?
Its a stressful time for everybody and me changing what I'm looking for is not helping. 
(10:09 AM 2-5-2008) C2Motorsports: The ECU does NOT need to be removed...it can be flashed through the DIAG port.....tell you what I WILL offer; you pay CASH to Jeff at the time of the load, and we will do it for $200.....fair??
chris
c2
(10:23 AM 2-5-2008) Audi4u: Yes that is very fair. I will note your assistance in my thread.
Im just trying to make sense of the schedule. Its has paramus nj listed but the only stop in nj is riverdale nj
(10:23 AM 2-5-2008) Audi4u: Thank you very much
(10:38 AM 2-5-2008) C2Motorsports: Hold on a minute.....we are having some issues...and may be not going on the trip
(10:38 AM 2-5-2008) Audi4u: ok
(11:05 AM 2-5-2008) C2Motorsports: Okay....looks like stopping at a REST STOP to load software is a no go...as Jeff needs 110VAC power for the load. Can you go to CT and get it done?
chris
c2
(11:08 AM 2-5-2008) Audi4u: yes I can. when can I go?
(11:10 AM 2-5-2008) C2Motorsports: can you go today? or tomorrow a.m. ?
chris
c2
(11:12 AM 2-5-2008) Audi4u: whats the address let me mapquest it and see how far it is
(11:41 AM 2-5-2008) Audi4u: what time does he close?
(11:42 AM 2-5-2008) Audi4u: he is 2hrs away
(11:43 AM 2-5-2008) C2Motorsports: Here is the address:
Address of Garage location:
249 Sackett Point Rd.
North Haven, CT 06473
(11:48 AM 2-5-2008) Audi4u: ok 2hr 10 mins
(11:55 AM 2-5-2008) C2Motorsports: what is your schedule? Today or tomorrow.
chris
c2
(11:59 AM 2-5-2008) Audi4u: if I left now it might take 3hr to get there, maybe if i left tomorrow at 6am ill be there around 8am. I could just wait around, ny traffic is a killer.
(12:06 PM 2-5-2008) C2Motorsports: let me see what Jeff's schedule is.....before planning to leave.
chris
C2
(12:11 PM 2-5-2008) Audi4u: ok
(5:33 PM 2-5-2008) C2Motorsports: looks like after the show is going to be better
chris
C2
(7:50 PM 2-5-2008) Audi4u: I figured that. no problem
I can only imagine how busy you guys are getting ready for the show.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

Brad you can defend whom ever you want.
I keep telling you guys Its not about the flash.
Jeff had I chip on his shoulder since day 1.
I used to hear about good things about Jeff @ c2.
As far as im concerned............


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_(11:09 PM 2-2-2008) Audi4u: Would I be able to get a flash on a Saturday?
(10:16 AM 2-4-2008) C2Motorsports: Sure......$199 is the show special; did you want the specific one just for timing, as we had discussed?
chris
C2
(10:21 AM 2-4-2008) Audi4u: Yea, Right now to be honest with you I'm short on money, But right now I need a 8000rpm limit with timing to match, so I can 
tune the car + the rev hanging at 5000rpm for 10sec sucks.
Is Jeff back in ct yet? I'm in Nj on his way back maybe I can meet with him.
What do you think
Andre
(11:46 AM 2-4-2008) C2Motorsports: I just spoke to Jeff, and he told me that he had quoted you already for C2 software with all of the desired 'custom' work you requestd?
BTW, what boost were you running when you made 283whp?
(11:49 AM 2-4-2008) Audi4u: He quoted me ^$650 I cant affo that right now.
So I was looking to get at least just the chip+higher rpm.
dyno was 10psi
http://www.germanmods.com/mkv/dynozlog.jpg
(11:52 AM 2-4-2008) C2Motorsports: Andre,
I have looked at the data, and it just doesn't add up....that link agrees with the 219 pull....but 283.....where is the boost on that run??? It is covered up by fuel pumps in your post.
(11:54 AM 2-4-2008) C2Motorsports: We can do the NA chip with raised rev limiter (8K) for: 
EPROM: $249
Rev raised: $100
Shipping is extra....let me know if you would like me to provide you with an address to send it to; 
chris
C2
(11:59 AM 2-4-2008) Audi4u: I wanted to bring the car. either way I would like the address.
If I need more updates for the rest of the stuff, will that be a problem?
(12:16 PM 2-4-2008) C2Motorsports: Further changes is not a problem......but until our flashloader is finished, we would either need the ECU or be at the car in person.
chris
c2
(12:35 PM 2-4-2008) Audi4u: I understand. Could I brint it CT? Whats the address to mail it.
I want to weigh both options? 
(3:21 PM 2-4-2008) Audi4u: Don't mean to boher you I'm sure you are very busy, I never got the address.
(4:23 PM 2-4-2008) C2Motorsports: It would be by appt. only, that needs to be arranged with Jeff.
chris
c2
(5:03 PM 2-4-2008) Audi4u: where can I mail it then.
(7:42 PM 2-4-2008) C2Motorsports: sorry,
C2Motorsports Inc
Jeff Atwood
899 Indian Hill Rd
Orange, CT 06477
(9:00 PM 2-4-2008) Audi4u: Thank you
(9:02 PM 2-4-2008) C2Motorsports: 
(9:13 AM 2-5-2008) Audi4u: I want to get the Na chip for the show price without any custom programming. can i meet jeff on one of the scheduled stop?
(9:17 AM 2-5-2008) C2Motorsports: Andre, no offense, but the show price was for those attending the SHOW 
I don't see an issue with meeting Jeff if it works into the scheduled stop.
Out of Curiosity: I thought that you wanted the rev raised?? What good is the NA software if you do not achieve that?
chris
c2
(9:25 AM 2-5-2008) Audi4u: I can't afford it chris. I know it doesn't seem like a lot of money but I have other bills and like I told you I didnt expect to pay so much to get the kit done.
Bottom line is I cant afford what I want so I just want get what i can afford. 
I didnt think you helping me would have been an issue.
(9:27 AM 2-5-2008) C2Motorsports: Andre...let's not GO THERE about 'helping' you out on your project; don't forget, this is YOUR project not C2's.....I have bills to pay too
(9:29 AM 2-5-2008) Audi4u: I understand that. I never asked for anything free. But you said in you post that you will flashing software to anyone that wants it at the stops.
(9:50 AM 2-5-2008) C2Motorsports: and like I said, in my previous post....IF you can arrange a time with the normally scheduled stop...then we would flash your car
(9:51 AM 2-5-2008) C2Motorsports: I apolgize if I have come across brash
(10:02 AM 2-5-2008) Audi4u: Ill pay the $250 if thats what it is. does the ecu have to be removed from the car, for can it be flashed through the port?
Its a stressful time for everybody and me changing what I'm looking for is not helping. 
(10:09 AM 2-5-2008) C2Motorsports: The ECU does NOT need to be removed...it can be flashed through the DIAG port.....tell you what I WILL offer; you pay CASH to Jeff at the time of the load, and we will do it for $200.....fair??
chris
c2
(10:23 AM 2-5-2008) Audi4u: Yes that is very fair. I will note your assistance in my thread.
Im just trying to make sense of the schedule. Its has paramus nj listed but the only stop in nj is riverdale nj
(10:23 AM 2-5-2008) Audi4u: Thank you very much
(10:38 AM 2-5-2008) C2Motorsports: Hold on a minute.....we are having some issues...and may be not going on the trip
(10:38 AM 2-5-2008) Audi4u: ok
(11:05 AM 2-5-2008) C2Motorsports: Okay....looks like stopping at a REST STOP to load software is a no go...as Jeff needs 110VAC power for the load. Can you go to CT and get it done?
chris
c2
(11:08 AM 2-5-2008) Audi4u: yes I can. when can I go?
(11:10 AM 2-5-2008) C2Motorsports: can you go today? or tomorrow a.m. ?
chris
c2
(11:12 AM 2-5-2008) Audi4u: whats the address let me mapquest it and see how far it is
(11:41 AM 2-5-2008) Audi4u: what time does he close?
(11:42 AM 2-5-2008) Audi4u: he is 2hrs away
(11:43 AM 2-5-2008) C2Motorsports: Here is the address:
Address of Garage location:
249 Sackett Point Rd.
North Haven, CT 06473
(11:48 AM 2-5-2008) Audi4u: ok 2hr 10 mins
(11:55 AM 2-5-2008) C2Motorsports: what is your schedule? Today or tomorrow.
chris
c2
(11:59 AM 2-5-2008) Audi4u: if I left now it might take 3hr to get there, maybe if i left tomorrow at 6am ill be there around 8am. I could just wait around, ny traffic is a killer.
(12:06 PM 2-5-2008) C2Motorsports: let me see what Jeff's schedule is.....before planning to leave.
chris
C2
(12:11 PM 2-5-2008) Audi4u: ok
(5:33 PM 2-5-2008) C2Motorsports: looks like after the show is going to be better
chris
C2
(7:50 PM 2-5-2008) Audi4u: I figured that. no problem
I can only imagine how busy you guys are getting ready for the show.


Andre,
Thank you for clearing things up....








Chris
C2

We have nothing to gain, nor would we find any benefit in your failure







As I have always said, GOOD LUCK WITH YOUR PROJECT http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by C2Motorsports at 10:52 AM 3-26-2008_


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

no problem.


----------



## Reflex Tuning (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

To post up PMs between you and anyone who didn't give you permission to post them up is in very poor taste. 
C2 has been a hell of a good business to deal with in ALL of my experiences, and in most other peoples experiences too. 
I'm sure there is more to this whole situation than you are leading everyone to believe. I wouldn't blame C2 at all if they didn't want to sell you the wrong software either... I know I certainly wouldn't want to... too much of a liability. To go fast and make power costs money. If the correct software costs $1400, then it costs $1400. End of story.


_Modified by Reflex Tuning at 10:55 AM 3-26-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Reflex Tuning)*

the problem is another tuner was able to make software with in 45 minutes after andre calling them and sent a beta file over at no cost to a local shop who then flashed andre's car.. 1400 for a half hour of their time http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Reflex Tuning (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_the problem is another tuner was able to make software with in 45 minutes after andre calling them and sent a beta file over at no cost to a local shop who then flashed andre's car.. 1400 for a half hour of their time http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Ok, then he's all set now... good to hear.
However, $1400 for a half hour of someones time isn't the point. $1400 for the best software out there is a good deal. I'd pay it. And you only see the half hour that it takes to upload the software, you don't see or hear about the time it takes to write the base file, break the code down to be able to tune it, etc. To say $1400 for a half hour is unfair. I know the time and effort Jeff has into the MK5 Rabbit stuff, and it's WAY more than a half hour.



_Modified by Reflex Tuning at 11:08 AM 3-26-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_Brad you can defend whom ever you want.
I keep telling you guys Its not about the flash.
Jeff had I chip on his shoulder since day 1.
I used to hear about good things about Jeff @ c2.
As far as im concerned............

Andre, I'm not so much defending anyone as I am trying to lend some perspective based on my 20+ years in the scene as well as my close relationship to C2.
As for your feelings toward Jeff, well that's none of my concern and more importantly it's none of my business. But I will suggest it's all based on some misunderstandings along the way, since I very much doubt you'll find another person who feels the same about Jeff as you.
I think you'll agree that whatever the issues are they have gotten blown out of proportion and it's time to let it all go (not just for you but for everyone) and for you to get on with the good stuff you're doing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Reflex Tuning)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Reflex Tuning* »_
Ok, then he's all set now... good to hear.
However, $1400 for a half hour of someones time isn't the point. $1400 for the best software out there is a good deal. I'd pay it. And you only see the half hour that it takes to upload the software, you don't see or hear about the time it takes to write the base file, break the code down to be able to tune it, etc. To say $1400 for a half hour is unfair. I know the time and effort Jeff has into the MK5 Rabbit stuff, and it's WAY more than a half hour.
_Modified by Reflex Tuning at 11:08 AM 3-26-2008_

it is takin care of and taking out and changing features only takes a matter of minutes after the codes have already been cracked, which are the same codes cracked for the $199 software..you consider that a fair deal?? and what proof is their to give that c2 has the "best" software out their, what are you using for your basis?? i don't doubt they tune cars and do a fine job doing it but please don't make a statement claiming they have the absolute best software


----------



## Reflex Tuning (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

At $1400, custom tuned to my specs, on my car, passes emissions, etc, yes, I consider it a good deal. I can't write it, and it'd cost me more than $1400 in aggrivation and time to try. I've also spent a lot of time in Jeffs 24v car, and some other C2 cars along the way, and they're nothing short of phenominal. I won't claim they make the best software for everything ever because I haven't driven everything back to back, but I will definitely make the claim that they make the best turbo software for non-turbo cars without hesitation.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Reflex Tuning)*

your missing the problem here this is not a custom tune as in andre puts in bigger injectors and they strap the car to the dyno and tune it, this is removing features from the ecu so it does not look for them and then flashing the car. no actual tuning involved


----------



## Reflex Tuning (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_your missing the problem here this is not a custom tune as in andre puts in bigger injectors and they strap the car to the dyno and tune it, this is removing features from the ecu so it does not look for them and then flashing the car. no actual tuning involved

ok, still, I can't write it, so yes I'd man up and pay it for my car to be just how I wanted. If that's what it costs, then that's what it costs. 


_Modified by Reflex Tuning at 11:32 AM 3-26-2008_


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

$1400 was not the quoted price,
$650 was the quoted price for NA software plus the CUSTOM mods Andre asked for. 
BOTH are obsurd.
My hope in these high quotes was that you would decline my services.
Again, my personal decision.

-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Reflex Tuning)*

why would you want to "man up" and pay 1400 for a half hour of someones time? we found a better solution a company that appreciated what andre was doing and wanted to be part of it and got him a flash with in 45 minutes that allowed andre to now do what he wanted with the car..and also sent it at no cost since it was a one off never going to be done again sort of deal


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_$1400 was not the quoted price,
$650 was the quoted price for NA software plus the CUSTOM mods Andre asked for. 
BOTH are obsurd.
My hope in these high quotes was that you would decline my services.
Again, my personal decision.

-Jeffrey Atwood










http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

Pay attention people!


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

BTW c2 was never asked to "TUNE" my car.
at the time they were the only option for a chip.


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

Bump.
Keep C2 at the top. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_Bump.
Keep C2 at the top. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

-Jeffrey Atwood

top of what cars that can't make 300whp








now this is just getting stupid


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Bump.
-Jeff


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_Bump.
-Jeff

hard at work today i see, i thought ecu codes went 100010001110111101 i didnt know it contained a B, u, m, or p








jeff at this point no one really cares what happened your not the only tuner in the world that can tune a turbo car


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*








to best friends Andre and JC









-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*

can i be your best friend maybe you could tune my fsi


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

bump for my pals at c2, everyone buy their kit and have free lifetime no reliability issues


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

Bump for no hard feelings, never was!


----------



## XXX008XXX (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: Why does C2motorsports HATE the the High Power Turbo Rabbit...???? (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_
Please....









I'm a straight shooter, I have nothing to hide.
I sent Andre IM's and emails expressing my opinions, these have been interpreted as 'hate' for the project.
JC made a post about more donations, joke or not, I could not sit by anymore.
My issue is that the credit for any success of this project has all
been given to basically everyone/anyone BUT the fabricator.
Andre what you got for the money you paid was an F'ing BARGAIN.
The condition of the car reflected the disgust...(i.e. nothing was checked or prepared for proper delivery) No exhaust work, leaky oil, ect.
You should have stepped up and paid your bill or at least worked it out, rather than stiffing him.
When anyone wants to 'thank those that helped you
out' you/no one even mentions him. Perhaps send some 
business his way?
To top it off folks are sending you cash donations. Will these make it to the fabricator? More likely your pocket. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
I am disappointed that you guys cannot separate my personal opinions from my day job (C2). It is you who made this a C2 vs. Andre thing.
Fact is Andre's success or failure has little to do with C2 business.
Fact is we can solve ALL your current software issues. (documented in Project thread)
C2 Inc. would like to wish Andre and Co. the best of luck with his turbo Rabbit project.

-Jeffrey Atwood

_Modified by Jefnes3 at 2:09 AM 3-26-2008_

i really dont think that andre got that great of a deal for $5200. i know the whole story, and AP Tuning was supposed to sponcer the project, then off went the car to the fabricator who builds all of your stuff. thats why you are in such a piff. cause its money out of your pocket. so lets see. it was promised for free from AP tuning, then it turned to what can you afford, then the final bill was far beyond what andre told them to stop at, and what they both agreed on. in the end, andre got the car back, so obviously it was settled. otherwise , dont you think the car would still be sitting at the place it was built with an unpaid bill? if thats the way it works, i would send you my car in a heartbeat, and just take it when it was done without paying.


----------



## VWguy73 (Dec 20, 2000)

wow and I thought high school was over


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (VWguy73)*

Andre, How about we put this all behind us? Will you go to the prom with me


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_Andre, How about we put this all behind us? Will you go to the prom with me









hahaha
C2 is hands down the best tuner in the country....no questions.
thier stuff is reliable, is good quailtiy and works great.
not their fault ap screwed you. the fab work"AP" did was perfect and you got a great price on it even if you don't think so. that set up "AP" did was a highly skill fab'd setup.
i will always use C2 for any turbo cars. they have never let me down at anytime. always helpful IF your reasonalbe with them. i have done WELL over 20 car with C2 software, kits and custom parts from them. and i will continue to support them, use their stuff and back them in any little high school fight that the freshmens put up.


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

O werd


----------



## VWguy73 (Dec 20, 2000)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_Andre, How about we put this all behind us? Will you go to the prom with me
















looking forward to dealing with you guys in the future, jeff. loving the partnership between c2 and 1552 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Slipstream (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: (JonnyKuhns)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonnyKuhns* »_I don't think it's a conflict of interest at all... nor really a matter of what kit is "better"... he's got a totally custom setup that's putting down big numbers (which is very impressive by the way), but 90% of the people on this forum wouldn't be able to get the stand alone wired in, let alone understand how to get the proper tuning done to make it run right. The kit that he's built, while very impressive and say "cutting edge", is not for a consumer market (in my opinion).
C2 released a kit that is a bolt on, safe, proven, stable and effective kit for most people... there are always going to people that want to push the limits more... these guys are doing just that and getting good results.
Ask some of the guys in the 1.8T forum why they "hate" the APR Stage 3 kits... most are people that have pieced together their own big turbo kits for less money... I believe "don't let *the man* get you down" is the statement used.
I have my own personal opinions on big power front wheel drive cars that I'll keep out of this, but it's not always about the most power or the biggest numbers... it's about driveability, reliability and quite a few other factors.
C2 has put out great products over the years that are tested and proven, I'm sure they will continue to do so. The limits on this motor are just now getting pushed and probably won't be really brought to the edge for awhile longer. There is nothing wrong with some friendly competition, but nobody likes have stuff thrown in their face... 
Both "kits" have their advatages, but again... for most people (including me) the C2 kit is the way to go.


There's no reason the thread should have gone any further than this. Jesus, leave the pissing match offline.


----------



## studio19sound (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (Slipstream)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Slipstream* »_
There's no reason the thread should have *been started*. Jesus, leave the pissing match offline. 

Fixed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I think all this needs to be dropped, what good is all this bickering doing anyone?
My personal opinion is : C2 = http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and Andre = http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PatrickVas (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: (studio19sound)*


_Quote, originally posted by *studio19sound* »_
Fixed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I think all this needs to be dropped, what good is all this bickering doing anyone?
My personal opinion is : C2 = http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and Andre = http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

x2


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (studio19sound)*


_Quote, originally posted by *studio19sound* »_
Fixed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I think all this needs to be dropped, what good is all this bickering doing anyone?
My personal opinion is : C2 = http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and Andre = http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i agree....
C2- best out there
andre's rabbit and the balls to get something built like that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
drop it.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

andre and i never had a problem with c2 til now, it's dropped but for now on if anyone has anymore problems just pm me or andre and lets keep it out of his thread thanks guys


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (Reflex Tuning)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Reflex Tuning* »_ but I will definitely make the claim that they make the best turbo software for non-turbo cars without hesitation.

Non turbo cars....... might as well walk


----------



## david8814 (Aug 14, 2007)

I honestly don't see what C2 did that is meriting this kind of reaction from you. It seems to me like they were trying their best to help you out, but you have to keep in mind that they are a business: they are there to make money.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (david8814)*

the "bad guy" here isn't even talked about.
C2
HEP
andre
are all not the bad guy.......








no need to rip on someone imo. unless its 100% worthy. and i KNOW its not.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_the "bad guy" here isn't even talked about.
C2
HEP
andre
are all not the bad guy.......








no need to rip on someone imo. unless its 100% worthy. and i KNOW its not.









i agree
and everyone should know howie from HEP who made andre's turbo kit and also makes parts for c2 motorsports does a beautiful job and threw this drama has not got the credit he does deserve because his work is unmatchable by anyone IMO http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
he does deserve because his work is unmatchable by anyone 

i agree there...i have seen things he has built and it is crazy perfect.. top notch stuff...
in fact he's building something for me now.









thanks douglas


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

mods you can lock or black hole this thread me, andre, and [email protected] have come to the common understand that andre, c2 and HEP are all not at fault for the misunderstanding that was rather caused by a 4th party http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JonnyKuhns (May 10, 2003)

I'm glad to see this working out to a good ending... in short, both parties are doing amazing things for the 2.5 motor and the VW community in general.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RINGSROC (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (JonnyKuhns)*

Group hug!
















(it is nice to see this resolved)
Now go make more power! All of youz!


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Why does C2motorsports HATE the the High Power Turbo Rabbit...???? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Meh, I suppose I'd probably take the same course if it were me being asked to supply product that I knew was going be used in a manner it wasn't designed for.

Hey Brad,
I have been made aware of this thread.My post is simply one that is neutral as I know all the parties involved on both a personal & professional level.
The NA chip was simply to raise the RPM limit as that is the only factor stopping andre from reaching his goal of 400whp.
He has 034EFI allready which is there to help with balancing out the rest of the tuning and I am pretty sure Andre made this clear.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: Why does C2motorsports HATE the the High Power Turbo Rabbit...???? (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Hey Brad,
I have been made aware of this thread.My post is simply one that is neutral as I know all the parties involved on both a personal & professional level.
The NA chip was simply to raise the RPM limit as that is the only factor stopping andre from reaching his goal of 400whp.
He has 034EFI allready which is there to help with balancing out the rest of the tuning and I am pretty sure Andre made this clear.

he has already met his goal off 400whp on a dynojet, but andre is a real man he wants 400whp on the maha







which would be roughly 450-460whp on the dynojet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MrMister (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: Why does C2motorsports HATE the the High Power Turbo Rabbit...???? ([email protected])*

jesus..... chirstos....
this is completely retarded.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_mods you can lock or black hole this thread me, andre, and [email protected] have come to the common understand that andre, c2 and HEP are all not at fault for the misunderstanding that was rather caused by a 4th party http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## XXX008XXX (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

i had sex with katie too...


----------

